# Using a tumbler to clean wheel bolts



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Figured i would throw up some recent pictures of a resto i did on some bolts. Now they weren't horrible, but the tumbler made a HUGE difference nevermind the time it cut down on cleaning them  

Before sitting in coca cola overnight: 









After tumbling in corn husk with flitz media polisher for 4 hours, after coke on left, after tumbler on the right: 

















Here's the link for anyone interested on what I purchased :beer: 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&Ntt=tumbler&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products 

Also picked up the corn husk media, and flitz polishing solution!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Nice


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Thank you for the link. Just ordered one! 

This will save me a ton of time. Too bad I didn't know about this a little earlier; I've already gotten a few hours into cleaning up the bolts and nuts.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Good info


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Whats the processing doing the job? Sorry new to this. Did you put the coke inside the tumbler? What does the tumbler exactly do?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

trillsx88 said:


> Whats the processing doing the job? Sorry new to this. Did you put the coke inside the tumbler? What does the tumbler exactly do?


1) Soak them in Coke/Vinegar/GooGone for 24 hours prior to tumbling.

2) After that remove and pick off what locktite/gunk you can by hand. I used a wire brush and it worked well.

3) Put bolts in tumbler with walnut or corn media (I used corn media I got from Petco, also used as reptile cage bedding $8.50). Add some liquid metal polish (4 or 5 cap full). Turn on tumbler and let go for 6-8 hours until bolt are semi polished/clean.

4) Profit :laugh:



(I also polished mine by hand with Mother's metal polish and a high speed hand buffer for extra shine and finish).


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

can you use a tumbler for OEM BBS RS wheel bolts ---not sure if they are stainless or chromed?


----------

